

All Righthaven lawsuits put on hold by Federal Judge - wicknicks
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2011/05/judge-halts-every-righthaven-case-in-colorado.ars

======
cosgroveb
halts all _Colorado_ cases...

